# 1070 Tube to nowhere



## mggross (5 mo ago)

In the rear of my 1070 on the top of the upper link housing there is an inverted j tube that once had a thin wall rubber hose attached to it. It disintegrated long ago, and I have tried to find where the other end would have attached. Can't figure it out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

That is a vent for transmission.
Typical on most all Compact JD's
Never saw one with a hose on it.
No a bad idea in Dirt Dobber country.


----------



## mggross (5 mo ago)

Kind of thought that's what it was. I was puzzled because of the routing of the hose. It was run forward under the seat by itself, but I could never find the other end.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

My 955 has a nearly identical dipstick within inchs of the vent.
It is Yellow coated but same shape.


----------

